# chatterbaits???



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i went out this morning and decided to try out new things i rarely fish. i fished a chatterbait most of the day and had about 8 bites on it swiming it up off the bottom and letting it fall back down but i was only able to land one fish? just wondering if anyone has any tips to increase my hookups or if theres another technique that would (hopefully) work if they wont eat it enough to stick them??? thnx for any info in advance


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish it faster. Burn it back and put a bunch of jerks and pauses into the retrieve. Make it look like something in panic mode. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you using a medium power rod? One day I was at my favorite pond, which has since been drained, but that's another story... I figured id use my medium rod and have a little more fun with the 2 lbers, I quickly found I was having trouble getting the hook in them with spinnervaits and chatterbaits. Went back to my car and got a medium heavy and problem was solved. Atleast that's been my experience with that problem.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

the rod i was using is a short baitcast rod im pretty sure is medium action, the rod i did have for the reel was a mh but it broke. i use it to fish j&p and some softplastics and have no problem driving it home but i dunno and it was on braid


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah, you'll want a med. Hvy. Rod for chatterbaits.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Them Chatterbaits will catch fish. Here's a 4-pounder I caught at the Salt Fork State Park Lake in 2008. This was the hottest water I've ever thrown a Chatterbait. I caught this nice one out of a laydown on the shady side of the lake in the evening with 88-degree water temps.

Chatterbaits will catch fish. Here's a tip... Fish them over submerged vegatation.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Chatter baits are junk !!!......... No, seriously......... I'll trade you, or anyone else that is interested, two Booyah chatterbaits for basically any fishing lure you have that you've never caught a fish on...... because that's the kind of success I've had with chatter baits LOL


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Chatter baits are junk !!!......... No, seriously......... I'll trade you, or anyone else that is interested, two Booyah chatterbaits for basically any fishing lure you have that you've never caught a fish on...... because that's the kind of success I've had with chatter baits LOL


Throw the booyah ones in the trash and buy the real ones. They'll change your mind....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> Throw the booyah ones in the trash and buy the real ones. They'll change your mind....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I may have actually tried the original ones. My dad and I went down to watch the final weigh in for the 2005 Bassmasters Classic in Pittsburgh and I picked a couple of them up down there at one of the booths at the tackle show. One thing I remember about those first ones I bought is, they had crappy hooks. I really liked the idea of them, and gave them what I think was a fair shot. I've just never caught anything on them. If I want to throw something that I think is kind of similar, I throw a single spin spinner bait, with a Colorado blade. I kill fish on those, but not even a bump on a chatter bait. 

I guess it's like you and Senkos. I love Senkos around docks and weeds


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

caught my two biggest bass of the year on chatter bait..never much luck on a retrieve but letting it dangle of the boat in some deep water doing some bobbing with it has worked well .. cast and retrieve not so much 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I may have actually tried the original ones. My dad and I went down to watch the final weigh in for the 2005 Bassmasters Classic in Pittsburgh and I picked a couple of them up down there at one of the booths at the tackle show. One thing I remember about those first ones I bought is, they had crappy hooks. I really liked the idea of them, and gave them what I think was a fair shot. I've just never caught anything on them. If I want to throw something that I think is kind of similar, I throw a single spin spinner bait, with a Colorado blade. I kill fish on those, but not even a bump on a chatter bait.
> 
> I guess it's like you and Senkos. I love Senkos around docks and weeds


They did come with junk hooks. I use to open the pack, and start filing away until I could get a point on it. That aspect is alot better now. 
And you right! I still can't catch a fish with a senko. Gave it another shot this past weekend and nothing....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive used a chatterbait once. Nailed a short fat 3 lber on it, fast retrieve,then I would pause and drop my rod at the same time, bite came on a pause. And hit it so fast I didnt even get the chance to set the hook. I was useing a 1/4 oz I think. Just running it on my saugeye gear in a pond. I actually ended up loosing the bait out of my pocket while walking the pond and have never bought another one...... I really loved the action and feel of it though, You could really burn it without alot of resistance.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make my own and i believe i got my blades at Janns Net Craft. I use the good jigs and whatever skirts i like. I bend the blades to my liking and like to use a 2 ribbon trailor attached that gives great movement. I like to work them like a spinnerbait and also jerk and pause while retrieving them. They are killer on pike in Canada and i am thinking about using them on musky. Biggest bass this year on one was 21 1/2" at AEP.


----------

